# Changer de langue



## jcs (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Mes fichiers vidéo .m4v comprennent deux langues : le français et l'anglais. Comment passer d'une langue à l'autre ? Curieusement, le film tourne toujours en anglais.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------

